# Malbec Label



## Wade E (Sep 26, 2009)

Kind of bored today so thought Id get some labels designed for some of the batches I have aging or going.


----------



## Tom (Sep 26, 2009)

Lets see them..


----------



## Wade E (Sep 26, 2009)

Sorry, i had to edit it so you just seen words as I dont like you guys to have to click on links. Its there now.


----------



## Tom (Sep 26, 2009)

What size are your labels? I use the "shipping" label template .. 6 to a page. Avery #8164


----------



## Wade E (Sep 26, 2009)

Mine are 6 to a page which is an Avery template but Self gummed 8 1/2" by 11' paper so the labels are 3.33" x 4"


----------

